# PENNINE RUN Great Day was had



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Thanx Daniela for a great day ;D somany new faces and the same old ones Â ;D
Not sure if your neibours were too pleased with all those TT's parked in every available place oh and Toothy's  abandoned in the middle of the road:-/
Well organised run to the cat and Fiddle  but we dont expect any else from you now do we 
Thanks Again for a great day
Jonah
pics i'll sort  or just wait for Waks as his will be better than mine


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

YES thanks dani another great day with 8) great weather ,hope the sunburn is ok 8)  (toothy & marcus ) oops sorry bootthy . jonah cant see pic's ? do you need to register ? with sony ? [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2003)

;D Thanks for a great day everyone! Thoroughly enjoyed it ;D

The sunburn isnt too bad 8) The people at the specialist burns unit said that I'll be right as rain in a couple of years! 

Thanks again everyone and I'm looking forward to The Lakes Meet already (and Burghley).

Cheers

Marcus


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2003)

Awwww it hurts!! :-[ 
Well thanxs very much to everybody involved for a great day!! I insist my car did'nt look that abandoned when I left it, honest officer!! 
Thinking of going to do a dentistry degree now that everybody has pointed out my tooth like numberplate :-/ still think it looks like boothy myself though 

Boothy (and very red face)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks to all of you for coming along to watch the Sunday sun worshippers/crawlers :

Did any of you hear the comments of the guy in the red ?Mondeo?? about umpteen TTs blocking the road as we parked at the Roaches to take pics?
Good if you didn't!!!

Next time round I'll sort sun screen for the roadster drivers ;D

And .... we are still friends with the neighbours [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks Danni,

Great day fior first run. Food at C & F was good too. Once again thanks.

Steve


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2003)

Well done Danni, yet another superb day!!!

Great roads, nice company some entertaining moments  managed to gain my stunt pilots licence after my mid air antics ;D

Well cant stop, just off to have open wallet surgery for a new wheel :'(

But still a great day!!

Thanks

Jay


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Pics:-
http://www.wak-tt.com/pennines0603/pennines0603.htm

A great day had by all, Fantastic Roads Daniela really knows some nice places to visit and is a fantastic host.

The cruising was excellent, wonderful scenery and excellent company.

Highlights were:

On the way up, stopping off the See the Baby DXN, a real cuty.
Mad motorcyclists on the Pennines
The bus to Southall slowing us up
Mosschops returning after he left and saying I've got a funny fountain warning on the dash! ...oh dear RTFM! 
Me, TTotal and Jonah...leaving and that road and mad run back over the Pennines with dips undulations and taking off!

Had a nice easy run back!

Great meeting Marcus, Boothy, Mosschops, TTLaw, Ian,the Risky TT et...all..


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Where's the nearest Optimax then ??? ;D










You Want a Slap  ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Brilliant pictures, Wak Â 

I just coudn't resist .... and had to see what the Pennines were like today - without all the "Father's Day Traffic" Â ;D ;D ;D

Jay, I think I know which pot hole is responsible for your open wallet surgery: I've done one of my old comps in on that stretch of road with the Brookside CafÃ© on the lhs (after the turn-off in Pott Shrigley/Bollington)


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Dani, Big thank you to the Lady of the Rings for your hospitality.

I now know that cakes and pastries help keep your wheels on the ground. ( Sorry Jay ) Â :-[

Could we keep off the bus routes in future. Â 

Great to put faces to names/tags 
And yet again fantastic roads and route plans, (T)boothy you need to bring a co-pilot. Â 
Marcus, I can only imagine how burnt you roadster boys are, my sunroof is frazzled just from the hour or so outside Dani's. Â :-[ 8) Â TT afterburners.John you must be Immune to the weather by now.

Wak, pictures look great.

Mosschops, Well run in now I bet. rattles and squeeks.

See you all in the Lakes, If It's half as good as this one I can't wait. Â Â IAN

Thanks once again to Dani and Hubby.


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Yes - Thankyou Dani

and everyone else that made the day fun.

I will make sure I have my headlights on on future cruises and try not to wander off with one of your radio's ;D

At least I know where to put the washer fluid now 

The picture on the dash is a bit weird though, it look like an erupting Volcano [smiley=clown.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> The picture on the dash is a bit weird though, it look like an erupting Volcano Â [smiley=clown.gif]


What we didn't say was: you were in Italy, really, and what you saw was the Etna in full beauty [smiley=jester.gif]


----------

